# something more about growing emersed anubias???



## sau (29 Apr 2015)

i want grow anubias in open can i do it??? any suggestion.


----------



## sau (29 Apr 2015)

means out side my house in open.can i do it with anubias


----------



## EnderUK (30 Apr 2015)

I guess it depends where you live and temepratures and humidty. You'll have to keep the plant partially submerged and the leaves wet. Maybe in some kind of small glass house or hot box.


----------



## Phil Edwards (11 May 2015)

Yes, it's entirely doable if you're in an area where the night-time temperatures stay above 20C during the growing season.  Just tie them onto some rocks or a pice of wood and put them in a covered transparent/translucent plastic storage container.  If you want to get really fancy, make a raised platform out of some rigid plastic mesh and gently tie them to it with garden wire or cable ties.  If you have an outdoor socket, putting an air pump with a couple stones in the water to keep it circulating would be good.  Even better would be to use a small powerhead.  Anubias (and Bucephalandra) are rheophytic so they appreciate circulation around their roots.


----------

